# New song (Total for Today)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont normally post music on here anymore but here you go anyway.

First thing Ive written since this horrible situation started. No drums which was hard. Not loud (unless you turn it up to number 11). Subtitles so you can sing along. Dont listen if your expecting something funny or cheery. Just my thoughts on life and the situation we are all in. Very Nirvana influenced I would say and by accident, listening to their stuff last night I realised its quite similar to one of theirs, maybe some of you may have an idea.

Started off totally acoustic and built from there. Some synth, lead guitar and a very deep bass which you will only hear on something decent.

Oh and a couple of paintings from my sister at the end (and the cover), assuming you get that far.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Liking that, very melancholic matching the times we’re in.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers. Some people have said my music is music to slash your wrists to. As a bit of a Goth I find that a compliment. 

You write what you feel and see I guess. Lots of funny songs about so I thought I would do something a bit deeper. Just what I think really.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very atmospheric, Barry. Loving the art work too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> Very atmospheric, Barry. Loving the art work too.


Yeah my sister is a better artist than I am a singer for sure. I love that picture of the couple in masks, the eyes on the girl on the left just says it all.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Barry Cohen.

I liked it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Barry Cohen.
> 
> I liked it.


I would have preferred Barry Cobain but cheers anyway.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't normally listen to your music Barry (got burnt once!!) but I'm glad I played that - very impressed. And yes, you sister IS very talented.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I don't normally listen to your music Barry (got burnt once!!) but I'm glad I played that - very impressed. And yes, you sister IS very talented.


Been practicing

I suppose its a bit less ear splitting than some of the usual stuff.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That was really good, Bazza.

OMG, what am I saying?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> That was really good, Bazza.
> 
> OMG, what am I saying?


OMG! It lives! An endorsement from Tugloaf. I dunno what to say, Im speechless. My life is complete. Thats it now. Im never playing anything else. I have reached the top of my game when finally I get musical praise from Crapton Bogwash. I thank you. :headbang:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> OMG! It lives! An endorsement from Tugloaf. I dunno what to say, Im speechless. My life is complete. Thats it now. *Im never playing anything else.* I have reached the top of my game when finally I get musical praise from Crapton Bogwash. I thank you. :headbang:


Yeah, yeah, we're used to your empty promises. Guffaw.:grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I liked it too . It intrigued me and I had to listen to the whole song to see how it would end . The ' what's the total for today' is a genius 'hook' line and gets you every time it drops in .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> I liked it too . It intrigued me and I had to listen to the whole song to see how it would end . The ' what's the total for today' is a genius 'hook' line and gets you every time it drops in .


Wow! An endorsement from Muso Royalty is as good as a Grammy to me!  Cheers Alan.

I thought it was a bit naff as a title but it kind of sums it up really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We need a 'chuckle' tab.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive done a VE Day track. Cant have it yet, its not VE day. Recorded it this afternoon though. Its just a well known sad instrumental.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Ive done a VE Day track. Cant have it yet, its not VE day. Recorded it this afternoon though. Its just a well known sad instrumental.


Surely for VE day it should be a cheery tune for Victory not a sad old instrumental.
There´s been too much sad and depressed about just lately, give us happy, funny, outrageous, but not sad for goodness sake.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Ive done a VE Day track. Cant have it yet, its not VE day. Recorded it this afternoon though. Its just a well known sad instrumental.


My first marriage was on May 8th 1971 when Arsenal won the cup. 
No celebration for VE Day that day_ anywhere_. I don´t think it was even mentioned on the news.
Is it getting more important the further away from 1945 we get? Or is it just this year it will be 75 years.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1971_FA_Cup_Final


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Surely for VE day it should be a cheery tune for Victory not a sad old instrumental.
> There´s been too much sad and depressed about just lately, give us happy, funny, outrageous, but not sad for goodness sake.


Its just "The Last Post" Jan. As you know it was played here recently in the village for the funeral of dear old Harry an old Veteran that sadly passed away a couple of weeks ago or so. I just thought it might be nice to learn it and record it on guitar. Yes its not Jolly but its still a time to remember all those that bravely paid the ultimate price for our freedom as well as celebrating the end of the war in Europe. Here it is anyway. (you prolly already heard it)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A fine tribute although the electric guitar lacks the soulfulness of the bugle. 

Sorry, kept waiting for you to go full head banging Baz.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> A fine tribute although the electric guitar lacks the soulfulness of the bugle.
> 
> Sorry, kept waiting for you to go full head banging Baz.
> 
> Terry


Yeah there was a temptation to let rip with a big drum track and a fat solo but no sunglasses you see. wouldn't work.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi baz

that was a great tribute

it nearly brought a tear to my eyes made me think of my old dad

he never spoke about the war he was a scout and i think he saw a lot

he did marry a german girl (my mum)


keep safe

barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> No celebration for VE Day that day_ anywhere_. I don´t think it was even mentioned on the news.
> Is it getting more important the further away from 1945 we get? Or is it just this year it will be 75 years.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1971_FA_Cup_Final


I don't remember much going on in the UK but certainly over the last 10yrs or so that I've been visiting, every little hamlet in France has their band and procession to the war memorial at the town hall. I used to send my cousin a pic of her 'birthday celebrations'!

Barry, I thought the electric guitar was suitably eerie for that piece tho I'm not normally a fan. Beautifully done.


----------

